# Der Ebayer des Jahres



## benvontschirnhaus (24 April 2005)

Hallo Leute
Alle unter euch die bei Ebay aktiv sind sollten sich mal den Artikel 7509940478 angucken. Meiner Meinung nach ist das der Ebay-Verkaufer des Jahres..... :lol:


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 April 2005)

Hallo :lol: ,
demnächst verkaufe ich eine C7-621, die stelle ich dann auf meinen Bierbauch :lol: , aber leider interessieren sich Frauen nicht so für SPS, also werde ich die SPS wohl doch auf einen Kasten Bier stellen  
mfg
dietmar


----------



## leo (25 April 2005)

Na, ich würde mich für den Motor entscheiden!!! Außerdem hat sie sich den rechten Unterarm vermackelt. Das kommt davon wenn Frauen mit Strom spielen.
Machogrüße, Leo


----------



## bapfy (25 April 2005)

Also ich als Frau interessiere mich für SPS... Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich Bauch oder Bier bevorzugen würde


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2005)

Hallo bapfy,
egal ob Bauch oder Bier, ich habe beides *ggggg*


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 April 2005)

Hallo,
und Sie ist den Motor losgeworden, ich weiß nicht wer die roten Lackschuhe gekauft hat(bapfy???). :lol: 
Das beweist wiedermal man kann fast alles verkaufen.

mfg
dietmar


----------



## leo (26 April 2005)

Weiß jemand was aus der Sch...Alfa Auktion geworden ist? War vor ein paar Monaten in EBAY und ziemlich lustig, habe ich leider aus den Augen verloren   Leo


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 April 2005)

Bezüglich Nackte Tatsache in ebay: 

http://www.rofrisch.de/advent/wasserkessel.jpg

Bild stammt angeblich aus einer ehemaligen Auktion.


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 April 2005)

@benvontschirnhaus,
ich habe Dich auch schon bei ebay-Deutschland gesehen wohnst aber in Chile, ist das nicht sehr teuer der Versand und Zoll mußt bestimmt auch noch zahlen?
mfg
dietmar


----------



## benvontschirnhaus (26 April 2005)

Hi Dietmar
Also es ist so: Man kann bis 500 Dollar Warenwert Sachen nach Chile importieren und dann bezahlt man 28% Steuern. Das ist aber nicht immer so. Haengt scheinbar von der Lust und Laune der Zollbeamten ab. Manchmal ist es umsonst. Ueber 500 Dollar Warenwert wird es dann aber richtig teuer. Allerdings ist der ganze Siemenskram hier in Chile so sauteuer, dass es sich trotzdem lohnt. Ich verkaufe die Sachen hier allerdings nicht weiter (da ohne Rechnung), sondern benutze sie um Tests und Kurse zu machen....
Was lustig war:
Ich hatte mal von einem "Lorenz" ein ASI-Kabel gekauft und als du mir dann (vor ein paar Wochen) hier im Forum den Tip mit dem ASI-Netzteil gegeben hattest, war ich fest davon ueberzeugt, dass du dieser "Lorenz" warst. Habe "dir" dann gleich eine Mail geschickt und uebers Forum und Gott und die Welt gelabert, aber war wohl nichts... :?  Der "andere "Lorenz" meinte nur, dass ich als Superdetektiv wohl nicht geeignet waere (wo er auch recht hatte  :lol: )
Auf jeden Fall war ich eine Zeitlang absolut Ebay-suechtig....Inzwischen bin ich aber auf Entzug  :wink:


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 April 2005)

leo schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand was aus der Sch...Alfa Auktion geworden ist? War vor ein paar Monaten in EBAY und ziemlich lustig, habe ich leider aus den Augen verloren   Leo


Der Sch...Alfa ist für 3999,-€ verkauft worden.

http://www.kuriose-auktionen.de


----------



## leo (27 April 2005)

Danke für den Link, schade das der Mailwechsel mit den erbosten Alfafahrern nicht mit dabei ist. Leo


----------



## bitchchecker (29 April 2005)

Hey Pingmen

alpha - sone Schüssel färt doch keiner. 
da nimmjste golf. :4545301886: 
kannst ma kucken. wende mir siest grüss anständik - wer das vergist den ping ich auf den heilige Geist. 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=68191&item=4545301886&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

wer ne runde drehn will ruf an. :!:  :!:  :!: 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=40840&item=6174796359&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW
ich geh da selber ans telefon das mich keiner erkent. 

________________________________
<plopp>mit 180 in den Ruckwärtsgang


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2005)

*bescheuert*

he bitchecker bist du in behandlung? soviel geistiger dünnschiss ist doch nicht normal. wahrscheinlich hat man bei deiner geburt was verwechselt und die nachgeburt aufgezogen ;-)


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2005)

Hey Bitchy,
das finden wohl nur Konfessionslose (wie ich) lustig .


----------



## leo (29 April 2005)

Sch...., login vergessen. Leo


----------



## bitchchecker (29 April 2005)

<heilig Blechle> Yep leo, is mich wider ein dikker IRQ vor die Karrre genageld. Gotzeidank hatz mich in fruester Kintheid schoon aus die Bruhtkiste geschläuderd. Dafon wirt die Birne richtik hard past fiel mer rein im Leiztungskurz. Eine Follbremsunk mer stöhrt da nich .


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2005)

Hallo Bitchecker,


> Gotzeidank hatz mich in fruester Kintheid schoon aus die Bruhtkiste geschläuderd


Naja, welches Glück für Dich, Du merkst heute nichts mehr. Sei also glücklich, freue Dich Deines Lebens. Freue Dich auch auf Deinen baldigen Schulabschluß in der Sonderschule. Nur wenn Du glaubst, Deine Beiträge wären besonders lustig : NEIN !!!!
Also lass den Scheiß, es ist weder lustig noch besonders intelligent.
Lass Dir von Deinem Papa die DVD von Benjamin Blümchen wiedergeben,
das ist das richtige Entertainment für Dich und nach diesem bösen Sturz aus der Brutkiste durchaus verzeihbar. Also rede mit Deinem Psychiater oder Bewährungshelfer oder was auch immer. Wichtig für Deine persönliche Weiterentwicklung, die ja bedingt durch Deine frühzeitige Demenz, nicht sehr positiv zu bewerten ist, Dich baldigst auf die Suche nach neuen Foren machst.
Ich persönliche wünsche Dir bei der Suche danach viel Erfolg. aber suche danach und verschwinde endlich, Du kleiner Troll.
Gruss
Gast ???


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 April 2005)

@bitchecker.,
wir haben dich schon vermisst (ich habe gedacht: den haben sie eingesperrt). Aber dein Kumpel meint dir geht es gut:
http://www.fingers-welt.de/gallerie/eigen/feuerw/raketen/werfer.htm
wenn du möchtest kann ich dir noch ein paar links zukommen lassen (die können auch nicht ohne dich).
mfg
dietmar


----------



## leo (30 April 2005)

Bitchy sei mal ehrlich,
Du und der mysteriöse Gast mit den Fragezeichen auf der Brust, ihr seit schon die selbe Person, ne-wa?
Leo ???


----------



## edi (30 April 2005)

Wenn man so liest was bitchecker schreibt , bleibt einem nur noch das Beten :

Oh Herr , lass Hirn vom Himmel fallen........


----------



## bitchchecker (1 Mai 2005)

> Du und der mysteriöse Gast mit den Fragezeichen auf der Brust, ihr seit schon die selbe Person, ne-wa?
> Leo ???



 Würg Licht nicht, Leo. Immer wider Neenich !  

Der Gast ist studiert das merkt Mann sofort an die fielen fremd Wörter. Main Opa fand das nicht gerächt meine Leistung am Brettergynastikum so ab zu werten. Der spendierte so Ford eine neue Text fair Arbeit Dung. Was Gans moderndes aus Amerika. Mit Auto fair vollständig Dung der rechts schreib Prüfung in Mikros Cop. Main Freund brauchte gestern das Tag alles zu inch stabilisieren. Das macht wenig Pfähler. Main erstes Word wahr nach dem PC Absturz komplett Weck. Die Omma fähr Riet netter Waise die Formel da zu jede fire Wal zu knacken. PI bei fire Wal ist Welt weit 314.159.265.359. Da Wert ich jetzt Allee Tal Ente ein setzen und das Gast mit grosse Frage Zeichen zeigen wie Mann mit Gesten in richtigen Hacker Kreisen fair fährt.


----------



## leo (1 Mai 2005)

Also doch, Brettergynastiker könnten sich niemals Zahlen wie 314.159.265.359. merken, das können nur Informatik-Gast???studenten.
Ausserdem habe ich deinen Ping radioaktiv markiert, jetzt brauche ich nur zu warten bis jemand geheimnisvoll grün leuchtende Beiträge sendet und ich weiß wer du bist. Leo


----------



## AndyPed (2 Mai 2005)

*ADMIN !!!! mach Schluß !!!!!! BITTE* :!:  :!:  :!:


----------

